
Show HN: Fast, unopinionated, minimalist web framework for Arduino - ljlukkar
https://awot.net
======
tastroder
Looks useful. Two hints: I'd love to see an actual approximate number under
"Small" on your homepage so I can assess if it's worth trying or will blow my
memory requirements anyway. The other small thing: on
[https://awot.net/en/guide/middleware.html](https://awot.net/en/guide/middleware.html)
you accidentally repeat the .h extension in the coffee examples.

~~~
ljlukkar
Thanks for reporting the the typo. On Arduino Uno the Hello World example
including the SPI ethernet driver consumes around 20kb of ROM and 1kb of RAM.
On anything more recent the framework memory overhead will not be a problem.
There is no dynamic memory allocations and it does not use the String class.

~~~
tastroder
Oh that sounds reasonable, I'll give it a try on one of the next projects.
Thanks for making it!

